# Barnett diablo



## reesy

Hey, i was wondering what the Barnett diablo is like for hunting in terms of power and accuracy?? Sorry if ive said anything wrong, im new to slingshots.
thanks


----------



## NightKnight

It will get the job done. You will find it to be easy to shoot, and very reliable.


----------



## reesy

k, thanks, and also one more thing, is there any difference in the red and yellow bands?


----------



## Ethan

The barnett diablo was my first catapult, it got the job done with the right ammo but i quickly out grew it. The reda are supposed to be more powerful but i think theres not alot in it. on the red bands the leather poutches were awful and broke on two sets of their bands and the latex went on another so i got a set of theraband black tubes off ebay and that sorted the problem and added much more power. I hated the size of it and that counter balance aimer thing is a waste of time so i removed that with some pliers and a big tug. if you want to be poaching it's not ideal but if your keen on just plinking its fine.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I use the natural looking tubes from a barnett on one of my homemade slings, they're great, hit plenty hard with heavy ammo and shoot spot on for me. The pouch broke a while back but I managed to cannibalize one off another broken band set so I'm still running strong with it. The frame is obviously a personal preference, you either like it or you don't.


----------



## reesy

ethen, yehh i removed all the weight ballencing stuff and i agree, its way to big. and the frame is alright, seems to be comfy and nice enough


----------



## Scrambler84

I am using the Black band and with heavy ammo it works great. The Black band do shoot harder have never tried yellow.
But also trying Red they are nice as far as I can see .. Hope this Helps ..


----------



## reesy

k thanks, i think ill stick with yellow, but when they need replacing might use blacks or reds


----------



## Berkshire bred

the barnett pro diablo was my second slingshot and the one that got me seriously into shooting them, i still have it although i cut my own bands so i put the strongest set on that i could manage but when i first got it the yellow bands seemed very powerful but when they broke i got a set of the red bands and they were even better. i would seriously sugest this slingshot to any new shooters.


----------



## WILD BILL

I have mine set up with double .040 bands and it screams very hard. I plan on this one being a SLINGBOW one of these days. I cut the yellow tubes off leaving about 1 1/2" and tied on the bands.

You should try the bands.

I am going to try the bands tied to shoot through the forks. It should work very well.

Very comfortable to shoot!

Bill


----------



## Wrecksneffect

WILD BILL said:


> I have mine set up with double .040 bands and it screams very hard. I plan on this one being a SLINGBOW one of these days. I cut the yellow tubes off leaving about 1 1/2" and tied on the bands.
> 
> You should try the bands.
> 
> I am going to try the bands tied to shoot through the forks. It should work very well.
> 
> Very comfortable to shoot!
> 
> Bill


A little bump.....

I really like your modded diablo pro slingshot.
Since im not able to make my own slingshot, im thinking about buying one and mod it myself.

Can you please tell, how the plastic-body of the diablo pro is holding?
I've read a lot of negative reviews, some people complain it's not stable enough, while aiming it's shakes too much....


----------



## Roman5150

Slingshots are a tricky weapon man. Accuracy depends a lot on the shooter as the mind can adjust to anything. The shaking hoes away with practice. Honestly, I think that all the vendors on this sight make a way finer slingshot than can be bought in a store.


----------



## Wrecksneffect

Roman5150 said:


> Slingshots are a tricky weapon man. Accuracy depends a lot on the shooter as the mind can adjust to anything. The shaking hoes away with practice. Honestly, I think that all the vendors on this sight make a way finer slingshot than can be bought in a store.


Great info, thnx.

No doubt, i would like to buy a slingshot from a vendor on this board.
However, slingshots aren't legal in my country, therefore it's almost impossible to buy a slngshot from a vendor from this board.


----------



## WILD BILL

Wrecksneffect said:


> I have mine set up with double .040 bands and it screams very hard. I plan on this one being a SLINGBOW one of these days. I cut the yellow tubes off leaving about 1 1/2" and tied on the bands.
> 
> You should try the bands.
> 
> I am going to try the bands tied to shoot through the forks. It should work very well.
> 
> Very comfortable to shoot!
> 
> Bill


A little bump.....

I really like your modded diablo pro slingshot.
Since im not able to make my own slingshot, im thinking about buying one and mod it myself.

Can you please tell, how the plastic-body of the diablo pro is holding?
I've read a lot of negative reviews, some people complain it's not stable enough, while aiming it's shakes too much....
[/quote]

For the price, the Diablo II is a fine SS. The handles seem to be plenty stable. The only issue I have had is where the stabilizers thread-in.

My Diablo II is now strictly a Slingbow


----------



## Wrecksneffect

WILD BILL said:


> I have mine set up with double .040 bands and it screams very hard. I plan on this one being a SLINGBOW one of these days. I cut the yellow tubes off leaving about 1 1/2" and tied on the bands.
> 
> You should try the bands.
> 
> I am going to try the bands tied to shoot through the forks. It should work very well.
> 
> Very comfortable to shoot!
> 
> Bill


A little bump.....

I really like your modded diablo pro slingshot.
Since im not able to make my own slingshot, im thinking about buying one and mod it myself.

Can you please tell, how the plastic-body of the diablo pro is holding?
I've read a lot of negative reviews, some people complain it's not stable enough, while aiming it's shakes too much....
[/quote]

For the price, the Diablo II is a fine SS. The handles seem to be plenty stable. The only issue I have had is where the stabilizers thread-in.

My Diablo II is now strictly a Slingbow
[/quote]

What was the specific issue with where the stabilizers thread-in?
Thnx in adv!


----------



## Wrecksneffect

Cant find the edit button...
How did you solve the problem?


----------



## EdChads

The grey one with the weights rubbish is the diablo pro, the diablo is the green one, i think a few of u guys are getting mixed up. Also, red bands are tapered so they are faster and also have a bigger draw weight, the bands are good and last for ages (given you are shooting the right ammo). it is not the best for hunting as someone mentioned but it is comfortable and will get the job done. Overall a good starter's slingshot but not one that you are going to love forever, you will soon move on to better things as you learn and experience more about slingshots.


----------



## WILD BILL

Wrecksneffect said:


> Cant find the edit button...
> How did you solve the problem?


As with any metal to plastic, one has to be real careful when threading. Course threads on the rods would have been better. I haven't done anything with it. I leave them installed

The "weight rubbish" does help with stability when shooting the Slingsbow,

Bill


----------



## EdChads

WILD BILL said:


> Cant find the edit button...
> How did you solve the problem?


As with any metal to plastic, one has to be real careful when threading. Course threads on the rods would have been better. I haven't done anything with it. I leave them installed

The "weight rubbish" does help with stability when shooting the Slingsbow,

Bill
[/quote]

I know but it's a pain in the arse for hunting and is kinda bad for an all round slingshot


----------



## Wrecksneffect

Thnx for all the advice!
I would've given the slngshot a chance, but the store owners asking-price was way over the top... $120 for just the diablo pro.


----------



## WILD BILL

Wrecksneffect said:


> Thnx for all the advice!
> I would've given the slngshot a chance, but the store owners asking-price was way over the top... $120 for just the diablo pro.


$120 "&^&)*)*(+)+__98765#####" that is just, nutts. I ordered mine on-line for around $35.

For a SS like the Diablo $35 is well worth it, but $120 no way

Bill


----------



## Wrecksneffect

WILD BILL said:


> Thnx for all the advice!
> I would've given the slngshot a chance, but the store owners asking-price was way over the top... $120 for just the diablo pro.


$120 "&^&)*)*(+)+__98765#####" that is just, nutts. I ordered mine on-line for around $35.

For a SS like the Diablo $35 is well worth it, but $120 no way

Bill
[/quote]

I visited brussel and saw the slingshot in a weaponstore, could't believe my ears, what the shopowner said.
If slingshots weren't illegal in my country i would've bought me lots of it online, even tru Ebay you can buy them for peanuts.


----------



## Darin Kel J

I have one too, but its the Diablo pro. The bands are too long to get a good stretch that will get the power you would need for hunting or get a good range, maybe ok for target shooting.I'm going to cut them shorter for now but I will get some better ones later.

The problem I am having is that the wrist brace, the bars turn a bit, and it can't get any tighter, is that normal? or is this one defected?


----------



## Oliver1debocalan

Hi, I have had one,

It impresses the energy that has, but a so strong one. dade me lose accuracy

It is also difficult to change anything. Price -quality perfect!


----------

